# Need Advice on First Cycle Test E 500mg



## Thanat123 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello guys,

I have been reading this forum for quit sometime but never post anything. I feel like this forum would be good to ask for some advice. I weight at 225. Bf 17%. Height is 6ft. I've been lifting for 3 years closer to 4. I'm Asian, so i'm pretty much skinny my whole life. I weighted about 135 3 years ago. Then I found lifting. I guess you can say i'm a power-lifter. I like doing heavy weight 3-5 reps.

My goal is to be more shredded and muscular but still keep my strength. I can dead-lift 600lbs any day but still look like peter griffin. Lol. I tried cutting, and lost 20lbs but my strength went way down where I didn't feel like myself. I would try to pull 400lbs but felt like 600+. I've been looking at gear to break this barrier for quit sometime. Was thinking of doing this a year ago but got scared. Every time i research, i'd always learn new things even now. So just taking my time to do whatever is correct. So here goes my plan. Let me know what I need to change. Also help advice me on my macros if you can. How much calories? How much grams in protein, carbs, fiber, fats etc. I work in a restaurant so i have unlimited to chicken breast, steam rice, broccoli, and zucchini etc. If there any particular food I should eat during this cycle that would benefit my gains? Vitamins? Beneficial oil? Whatever it is just throw it at me lol. Sorry if i seem stupid. Thank you for your time guys. Sorry if my English is bad.

Week 1-15 250mg Test E twice per week
Week 1-4 Dbol 30mg 1dose every 4 hours / Blackstone cycle support 2-4 caps everyday (how much should I take?)
Week 8 - 16 HCG 250 IU twice wk / Week 17 250 IU Every other day / Week 18 500 IU EOD
Week 19-22 Clomid 50/50/25/25
For Al i have Megabol Inh-AR Aromatase - plan to use it only when gyno occurs because try joints problems (how much should I take?)


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

Few things I can see is, personally drop your dbol and see how you react to the test only. You will need blood work pre cycle then again 4-5 weeks in to assess your test/estrogen levels amongst other things. Your AI is garbage you need a proper Ai not an over the counter one like Arimidex or aromasin. And although I don’t do PCT myself I think you need nolvadex as well as clomid but someone else will help you there soon enough. I don’t know a lot about HCG either sorry


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

I don’t see your age either can you let us know that too please


----------



## AnabolicKitten (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I guess you can say i'm a power-lifter.
> 
> My goal is to be more shredded and muscular but still keep my strength.



As someone who used to have to make weight constantly I can say that losing weight and keeping strength is possible but more and more difficult the amount you lose. You say you train for low-moderate reps. I would suggest, if you're serious about strength gain for powerlifting, to start a hypertrophy bloc of say 6-8 weeks focussing on the weak points of each of your lifts and then go on to a dedicated strength bloc using your current low-moderate reps. The hypertrophy bloc should provide the additional work capacity often needed to break through pbs. 

If you are set on anabolics however to get you there, my strength increased more on var than it did on dbol but dbol I think is the right choice if you plan on putting on more size. I would wait to see if anyone else chimes in on the steroid side however as that's not my area of expertise!

Kitten


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 11, 2019)

I am 26 BTW. I know this is not a source forum but I've been looking for US pct domestic and all of them only do encrypt currency. Which is something Im really confused about. Cant get it wrap around my head for some reason. Do you have any suggestion? Also for the Al i got, i did some research on it too but i might not be as strong as Arimidex or aromasin. Thanks for the advice! tho. I def need to take more time to get everything in place before i even do anything. And for blood work, i am working on that. Since im gathering other things around i haven't look at what online site im gonna be using. Any suggestion to this one? Thanks


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 11, 2019)

I can add var or change dbol to var but I am just trying to stick with what people recommend as first cycle and be easy with my body as much as i can. I still have a lot of research to do. But def need to learn more about var. before i adjust anything. For training program i'll def have to look into that more. Thank you


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

It’s good your educating yourself first more often that not newbies pin then start asking questions. Where are you located?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 11, 2019)

USA thank you


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

Test only. Nothing else. 500mg, 15 weeks, then pct. Have real ai on hand not some bunk otc shit. 

As for PCT, can’t help you with dosage but you’ll want nolva and clomid.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you guys. My plan now is to get some arimidex and nolvadex to add in. What should be my doese for the two?Then I'll do more research for blood test. Any suggestions to what I should get tested? 

And for Dbol I know you said not to take it at all. Does anyone else recommend that or should I take it 4 weeks after test start kicking in.


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

Dbol will fire your estrogen through the roof, the reason for test only is to get your blood work done and dial in your AI dose to have your estrogen under control. This will be done through blood wrk pre cycle to get your normal levels them 4-5 weeks into cycle to adjust your AI if necessary. 



Thanat123 said:


> Thank you guys. My plan now is to get some arimidex and nolvadex to add in. What should be my doese for the two?Then I'll do more research for blood test. Any suggestions to what I should get tested?
> 
> And for Dbol I know you said not to take it at all. Does anyone else recommend that or should I take it 4 weeks after test start kicking in.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

You’ll get mixed answers on the dbol but what’s the point? The only real reason is to use it as a kickstarter, because you won’t start feeling the test for 4-6 weeks. But really you need to know how to run test. Then once you figure that out, future cycles can include other drugs. But test is always the constant.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2019)

dont do the d bol.  

Run another cycle with it after, if you truly want to learn and want to great big......Your going to be be cycling for the next few years on and off.  i am not sure what being Asian has to do with anything but your 6ft and 225 now.  17% isnt great, but shit, it could be a whole lot worse too.  

If you really want to run an oral, go for var or Tbol to jump start because they will not give you a huge jump in estrogen.  D bol would be better for gains, but shit....I still have friends considering to remove their minor minor gyno they got from it while we all ran stuff in college.  

We had no AIs, no advice or knowledge, etc.  Just went into it blind.  

But your a big boy, you do as you please.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm getting al and nolvadex from aipctshop. Just ordered today. I tried looking for domestic but most of them are overpriced or payment through bitcoin. I'd prefer WU.

 As bloodwork goes. I still have no knowledge of where to get it. I have found some labs in my area but do they require doctors order? If that's so I'll probably have to find a good bloodwork source online. I also talked to some people. They said it not normal for you to just get blood tested without doctors order. I just dont want to look suspicious.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> I'm getting al and nolvadex from aipctshop. Just ordered today. I tried looking for domestic but most of them are overpriced or payment through bitcoin. I'd prefer WU.
> 
> As bloodwork goes. I still have no knowledge of where to get it. I have found some labs in my area but do they require doctors order? If that's so I'll probably have to find a good bloodwork source online. I also talked to some people. They said it not normal for you to just get blood tested without doctors order. I just dont want to look suspicious.




Go to privatemdlabs and use coupon code OCT19 at the checkout. It’s 15%off, get the blood work first so you know what your natural levels are. You’ll be able to tell if your pct worked.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 12, 2019)

There are a bunch of different test. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> There are a bunch of different test. Which one do you recommend?



http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/female-hormone-testing.php


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks bro


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> There are a bunch of different test. Which one do you recommend?



get the female hormone panel. There is a spot that you choose to be male. It’s the cheapest way to go.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> get the female hormone panel. There is a spot that you choose to be male. It’s the cheapest way to go.



Damn right that gender is a choice!!!  #progressive


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 13, 2019)

For the bloodwork. That's expensive lol. 3 tests, that's half of my gear Haha. 

What do you guys think if I take dbol with megabol inh-ar estrogen blocker. Would this help with estro spikes? I'll stil have arimidex on hands.


----------



## Trump (Oct 13, 2019)

Gear is the cheapest thing when running a cycle, more money goes on thing like blood work, food and ancillaries 



Thanat123 said:


> For the bloodwork. That's expensive lol. 3 tests, that's half of my gear Haha.
> 
> What do you guys think if I take dbol with megabol inh-ar estrogen blocker. Would this help with estro spikes? I'll stil have arimidex on hands.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2019)

^^^^This!!!!


----------



## Marcuzz (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah stop the dbol! var is the way to go ,less problems 100%
Gear4gym.com offers a wide range of products and can pay with bank transfer
I started a test p 500mg  cycle and have jus added var 30 mg ed  , my weight is dropping off but my strength is through the roof also taking tamoxifen 20mg a day 
Will be using hcg for pct eod, it always gets my system back to normal


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> For the bloodwork. That's expensive lol. 3 tests, that's half of my gear Haha.
> 
> What do you guys think if I take dbol with megabol inh-ar estrogen blocker. Would this help with estro spikes? I'll stil have arimidex on hands.


You don’t listen well.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 13, 2019)

It's not that I dont listen. I'm asking for advice. I am not asking for someone to tell me what to do. Thank you for your concern. I've already brought the product. Just trying to see if I can put it to use.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2019)

Just cuz you have it doesn’t mean you have to use it. First cycles are the easiest to plan and you will likely enjoy the most. 

Get baseline bloodwork. 

500mg test, pin 250 twice a week. 
Have a legit ai on hand. Adex, aromisin. Not an over the counter. if you start to experience estro sides, use it. 
Somewhere around week 4-6, get more bloodwork done. This will tell you if your test is legit, where your e2 is, etc. 

Run it for 12-16 weeks. I like 16, others will say pull it at 12. 

Then pct. it’s that simple. No dbol. There’s no need for it. Plus I don’t fully remember but where’s your bf% at? The higher the fat the more likely you are to experience estro issues. Dbol WILL give you estro issues. Do not use it. There’s no reason to. If you get the eating and training right, 500mg will give you incredible gains and you’ll feel amazing.

Dont over complicate it.


----------



## thewolf31 (Oct 13, 2019)

I think multiple people have said to just run Test E and I'm gonna repeat that point. No one knows how they'll react to any specific compound so you need to learn what ONLY test does to you. Then on your next cycle run the dbol and test. If this is your first experience with any kind of anabolic then JUST test will absolutely help you out a ton and you'll see great progress.

Just my 2 cents on it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2019)

Here's my anecdotal take....

I'm one of the unlucky people who react poorly to testosterone, even moderate doses. If I had started out like you plan on doing with both Test and Dbol, I'd have assumed that it was the Dbol giving me the issues. 

Then of course I'd try adding something else to Test the next run, react poorly again, and assume it was compound #2. 

I'd end up banging my head against the wall for multiple cycles because I skipped a very basic step... ONLY CHANGE ONE VARIABLE AT A TIME. 

See how you react to just Test. You're not missing out on anything by saving the Dbol for later. If you're going to do this, do it right. Bloodwork pre, after 4-6 weeks, and after PCT. You'll be glad you did.

And X2 for having a REAL ai on hand, just in case. You don't wait until your house is on fire before you get a fire extinguisher. It's a necessary insurance policy. Could save you having to get a breast removal surgery in the future, it happens


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2019)

Marcuzz said:


> Yeah stop the dbol! var is the way to go ,less problems 100%
> Gear4gym.com offers a wide range of products and can pay with bank transfer
> I started a test p 500mg  cycle and have jus added var 30 mg ed  , my weight is dropping off but my strength is through the roof also taking tamoxifen 20mg a day
> Will be using hcg for pct eod, it always gets my system back to normal



And for the love of god, ignore posts like this. They're targeting your inexperience hoping to separate you from your money.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you y'all. I will definitely run test only cycle. I'll get bloodwork done next week. Sorry if I came out rude. I wasn't trying to be an asshole. I've gotten a lot of advice. So I'm pretty much spending a shit ton of money. And now it looks like I'll only be using test, ai, hcg, pct. I still have other gear that I wasted money on. But maybe if this cycle turns out good. I can run another. Thank you for your time and being patient with me. All advices are appreciated.

I do have one problem tho. I think I have a tiny gyno at my right chest. It hurts like acne when I press on it. It came not that long ago. It might have came from gaining too much weight. When I went to Thailand. And losing it in short amount of time. I have no clue on this. Any suggestions on this? Should I take some nolva or ai to get rid of this before cycle? Or just leave it there. It's so tiny. You cant really tell if there is anything there. It's not a big deal to me. I can just get rid of it when I go back to thailnd. Surgery on something like this is only 200-300 dollars. One my family member has done it before. Thank you y'all again.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll do more research on it tonight. See what I can find.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> I'll do more research on it tonight. See what I can find.



If it is gyno, and you're susceptible to it, you should probably think about avoiding compounds that aromatizes heavily, like Dianabol. 

Heck, even Test will probably flare it up in you. Better make sure that your AI is good. 

What were you doing to cause the gyno?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 14, 2019)

I have no idea. I do know that when I was around 15 years old. It has happened to me on and off. It switches side too. I used to feel serval balls in there when I was younger. But now it's only a tiny one on my right side. So maybe just decided to come back? No, idea on that. Tbh. I dont care much about gyno. But more on how those compounds effects my health. 

Yep the arimidex is coming. I got the "Anaridex 1 mg Anastrozole Arimidex 10 tablet" I got 20 tablets of them. Should I order more?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 14, 2019)

. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> I'll do more research on it tonight. See what I can find.




Best piece of advice I ever got from a brother on this board was to build your cycle in reverse.
Start by buying your pct, save more money and get your AI and pins, last buy the gear.  Then your ready.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks. Just got my bloodwork done today. Should I post my results here when I get it? Or is that a personal stuff that shouldn't be shared.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Thanks. Just got my bloodwork done today. Should I post my results here when I get it? Or is that a personal stuff that shouldn't be shared.



Share. I used to watch Doogie Howser, so I'm basically a doctor.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 15, 2019)

LOL. i guess i wont then.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 15, 2019)

Does this look pretty normal to you guys?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 15, 2019)

WBC 5.0 NORMAL 3.4-10.8 x10E3/uL 01
RBC 5.48 NORMAL 4.14-5.80 x10E6/uL 01
Hemoglobin 15.7 NORMAL 13.0-17.7 g/dL 01
Hematocrit 47.4 NORMAL 37.5-51.0 % 01
MCV 87 NORMAL 79-97 fL 01
MCH 28.6 NORMAL 26.6-33.0 pg 01
MCHC 33.1 NORMAL 31.5-35.7 g/dL 01
RDW 13.4 NORMAL 12.3-15.4 % 01
Platelets 257 NORMAL 150-450 x10E3/uL 01
Neutrophils 53 NORMAL Not Estab. % 01
Lymphs 37 NORMAL Not Estab. % 01
Monocytes 6 NORMAL Not Estab. % 01
Eos 4 NORMAL Not Estab. % 01
Basos 0 NORMAL Not Estab. % 01
Neutrophils (Absolute) 2.7 NORMAL 1.4-7.0 x10E3/uL 01
Lymphs (Absolute) 1.8 NORMAL 0.7-3.1 x10E3/uL 01
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.3 NORMAL 0.1-0.9 x10E3/uL 01
Eos (Absolute) 0.2 NORMAL 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL 01
Baso (Absolute) 0.0 NORMAL 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL 01
Immature Granulocytes 0 NORMAL Not Estab. % 01
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 NORMAL 0.0-0.1 x10E3/uL 01
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose 89 NORMAL 65-99 mg/dL 01
BUN 16 NORMAL 6-20 mg/dL 01
Creatinine 0.97 NORMAL 0.76-1.27 mg/dL 01
eGFR If NonAfricn Am 110 NORMAL >59 mL/min/1.73 01
eGFR If Africn Am 128 NORMAL >59 mL/min/1.73 01
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 16 NORMAL 9-20 01
Sodium 142 NORMAL 134-144 mmol/L 01
Potassium 4.4 NORMAL 3.5-5.2 mmol/L 01
Chloride 104 NORMAL 96-106 mmol/L 01
Carbon Dioxide, Total 23 NORMAL 20-29 mmol/L 01
Calcium 10.1 NORMAL 8.7-10.2 mg/dL 01
**Verified by repeat analysis**
Protein, Total 7.8 NORMAL 6.0-8.5 g/dL 01
Albumin 5.0 NORMAL 3.5-5.5 g/dL 01
Globulin, Total 2.8 NORMAL 1.5-4.5 g/dL 01
A/G Ratio 1.8 NORMAL 1.2-2.2 01
Bilirubin, Total 0.3 NORMAL 0.0-1.2 mg/dL 01
Alkaline Phosphatase 76 NORMAL 39-117 IU/L 01
AST (SGOT) 17 NORMAL 0-40 IU/L 01
ALT (SGPT) 15 NORMAL 0-44 IU/L 01
Testosterone, Serum
Testosterone, Serum 429 NORMAL 264-916 ng/dL 01
Adult male reference interval is based on a population of
healthy nonobese males (BMI <30) between 19 and 39 years old.
Travison, et.al. JCEM 2017,102;1161-1173. PMID: 28324103.
Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH 6.8 NORMAL 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL 01
FSH, Serum
Estradiol
Estradiol 25.3


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 18, 2019)

Alright guys, my first pin was yesterday around noon. It went very smooth. I pinned at my left glute. Last night I felt pain around that area. He hurts when i love or sit. It hurts like your leg day but only upper part of the butt. My needle is 1 1/2 inches because i have high body fat. Should i get deeper needle or shorter? I did some research it said because i didnt hit the muscle but got the fat instead. There's no swelling or redness to it. Just pain.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 18, 2019)

You’re fine man. Virgin muscle. Inch and a half is plenty of needle


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks brother. I felt great tho. I didnt use preworkout this morning but felt like I was on it. Idk if I'm imagining it but just great feeling and positive vibe.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Thanks brother. I felt great tho. I didnt use preworkout this morning but felt like I was on it. Idk if I'm imagining it but just great feeling and positive vibe.


Thats in your head, it takes weeks before you feel anything. But if you’re feeling good, no matter why, enjoy it!


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sounds good.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello,

I was doing some research on the concentration of the test e I use. Its 500/ml. It said because of the heavy concentration, it causes muscle tissue dryness. Any muscle in that radius will result in pain. So I cant inject shoulder or legs. Is this true? Or is it still the virgin muscles thing. Should I discontinue my cycle? I cant workout my legs. I just pinned again today but with my right side. It hurts as much as when I pin my left. If I cant squat or deadlift Which kinda defect the purpose of this cycle. 

What do you think guys? Am I being paranoid again? Sorry.


----------



## DNW (Oct 22, 2019)

Test e at 500/ml?  Oof.  That's a double dose of stupid.

Its virgin muscle combined with what I said earlier.  If you dont have anything else on hand test-wise I would just suck it up.  Just pin glutes for this cycle.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Should I change to pinning once a week?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 22, 2019)

Please post a pic of the label. Let’s be sure what you have. 500mg/ml would be very rare and also very painful.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was doing some research on the concentration of the test e I use. Its 500/ml. It said because of the heavy concentration, it causes muscle tissue dryness. Any muscle in that radius will result in pain. So I cant inject shoulder or legs. Is this true? Or is it still the virgin muscles thing. Should I discontinue my cycle? I cant workout my legs. I just pinned again today but with my right side. It hurts as much as when I pin my left. If I cant squat or deadlift Which kinda defect the purpose of this cycle.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I being paranoid again? Sorry.




id have to double check to be sure but I don’t think test e will hold in a solution at 500mg. I think 333 mg is the maximum amount and it’s cyp not enan. Unless it’s a blend like sust. 

If I were you I’d do some source checking, and maybe post a picture of the bottle so we can see it. 

I used to use 300 mg cyp but my source stopped making it cuz it’s a pain to n the ass to keep in solution.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

From pharmacom. Source is basicstero. He's a meso on thinksteroids.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's the box it came it


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's what it looks like on their site.
Is this enough picture here?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

To test it you could put it in the freezer. It should crystallize pretty easy at a dose like that.  It should have left you with a charley horse at your injection site and a limp for a few days if it’s real. 

we have brothers on this sight that can tell for sure but your thread title may not get their attention. Maybe start a new thread: 500 mg test E help


never mind about the thread title. My bad


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> View attachment 8701
> 
> Here's what it looks like on their site.
> Is this enough picture here?





wait you bought it from a website? Did you pay with a credit card?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah. Through VNP and payment is WU.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Yeah. Through VNP and payment is WU.



I’m an old guy, but I was always told that anything bought off a websight is bunk

blood work would tell


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

I've done research on sources for as long as I research enhancing gear. They are on the expensive end. But I wanted to make sure my cycle is legit not a bunk stuff. 

Have you guys heard of them? I chose them because of the credibility they have one several fourms.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh yeah. That's my thinking too. Anything that's easy to get hands on is probably bunk. I used to have a source in the gym. But he left before I started the cycle. I called him. He recommended the mesos on thinksteroids with credits should do the job. Then I found basicstero. I guess I'll find out in 3 weeks if this shit is bunk.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Oh yeah. That's my thinking too. Anything that's easy to get hands on is probably bunk. I used to have a source in the gym. But he left before I started the cycle. I called him. He recommended the mesos on thinksteroids with credits should do the job. Then I found basicstero. I guess I'll find out in 3 weeks if this shit is bunk.




Im glad to hear you have a positive attitude for sure. 
What kind of lifting are you into? PL or BB?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Definitely powerlifting. I'm on a clen bulk with this cycle. 30oz of chicken, 12oz tilapia, 2 scoop whey 25g, 1cup oatmeal, 2 bananas, 3 cups rice, 1cup sweet potatoes. This is one day of eating. I feel very very full throughout the day.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm with Tren on this one. There's no way 500mg/mL would stay in solution. Even if you heated it up enough to somehow get it into a muscle, the PIP would kick like a mule. Forget doing leg day or anything involving the muscle it went into. There's a reason concentrations top out at 300 max and even that has some substantial PIP and risk of crystallization. If 500mg/Ml would actually work, it would be more common on the market for those that don't like large volume injections. 

Run it if you want but I've never heard of that brand before and that concentration is just unreal. You'll know within a day if that's dosed at that concentration as your ability to walk will be gone.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you for your concern bro. The first pin was last week on Thursday. I pinned my left. The pain from the first pin last to the morning of Sunday. The second pin is Sunday night on my right glute. As today, its Tuesday. The pain is almost gone. For the right side. I feel nothing on the left. I will post on other fourms asking about this quantity if it's legit or not. 500mg/ml


----------



## DNW (Oct 22, 2019)

Stick with cypionate 300/ml or lower after this.  Most dont like running enanthate.

If I had to guess, I would say your test is just under dosed.  They could get more sales milked that way vs just selling bunk.  Your friend recommended though?  Are you going to get bloods done again


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> View attachment 8699
> 
> From pharmacom. Source is basicstero. He's a meso on thinksteroids.



Weird.  I went to pharmavol's site just now, and they have a TestE400, not 500.  basicstero's site DOES have the TestE500 pictured here.  Maybe pharmavol discontinued the 500 due to complaints and now offers 400 instead (still pretty high) and basicstero is selling older inventory(?)

I HAVE seen other sources that sell Test400 as a blend of TestE200/TestCyp200 and some that sell a 500 blend of three Test esters, btw, the blending seems to make it easier on the brewer and the user.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

DNW said:


> Stick with cypionate 300/ml or lower after this.  Most dont like running enanthate.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say your test is just under dosed.  They could get more sales milked that way vs just selling bunk.  Your friend recommended though?  Are you going to get bloods done again



Of course. I will definitely get bloodwork done in 3 weeks. And also after.


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

I went on pharmacoms website and they do claim to make a test e 500



rawdeal said:


> Weird.  I went to pharmavol's site just now, and they have a TestE400, not 500.  basicstero's site DOES have the TestE500 pictured here.  Maybe pharmavol discontinued the 500 due to complaints and now offers 400 instead (still pretty high) and basicstero is selling older inventory(?)
> 
> I HAVE seen other sources that sell Test400 as a blend of TestE200/TestCyp200 and some that sell a 500 blend of three Test esters, btw, the blending seems to make it easier on the brewer and the user.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> I went on pharmacoms website and they do claim to make a test e 500



Thanks. I went with the 500/ml thinking I was going to just pin once a week because it's my first. Clearly I'm new to this and still need to do a ton more research. Sorry for the hassel guys.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Thanks. I went with the 500/ml thinking I was going to just pin once a week because it's my first. Clearly I'm new to this and still need to do a ton more research. Sorry for the hassel guys.



no hassle at all. Next time get 250 and pin 1 ml twice a week and you’ll hardly have any pain at all


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> no hassle at all. Next time get 250 and pin 1 ml twice a week and you’ll hardly have any pain at all



That would be my plan. Should I just inject 500mg once a week. Or I can wait until Thursday to inject my left glute to see if it will hurt again.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 22, 2019)

If you’re gonna use it, get bloods drawn for sure. 

And I’d pin it 1/2 cc, twice a week


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

On the pharmacom website there is a warning about the pip and it advises 0.5ml max at a time 



Thanat123 said:


> That would be my plan. Should I just inject 500mg once a week. Or I can wait until Thursday to inject my left glute to see if it will hurt again.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> On the pharmacom website there is a warning about the pip and it advises 0.5ml max at a time



Yeah. I saw that already. Just wondering.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> That would be my plan. Should I just inject 500mg once a week. Or I can wait until Thursday to inject my left glute to see if it will hurt again.





Straight30weight said:


> If you’re gonna use it, get bloods drawn for sure.
> 
> And I’d pin it 1/2 cc, twice a week




I agree. Pin it twice a week. I saw someone else wanting to pin 500 once a week. I’m not sure who’s bright idea that is but I wouldn’t do it. To much of a rollercoaster for me.


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 25, 2019)

Man man. I pin yesterday morning and pain is still at the same level.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2019)

you pinned 0.5 this time?


----------



## Thanat123 (Oct 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> you pinned 0.5 this time?



I've been pinning 250mg since the beginning. Yes .5ml. 1ml=500mg.


----------



## Thanat123 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just keeping you guys posted. I feel great. I usually sleep for 9-10 but now I only sleep 7-8 and feel like I get plenty. No tiredness at all. I workout and dont feel soreness at much. I have less muscle soreness. I thought I was dreaming so i decided to swim in the morning and workout as hard as i can. The next day, i feel like i can repeat it again. This is crazy . So far my weight hasnt move and size is still the same. Streght is still the same. The only noticeable is energy and recovery. 

Thank you again for all the help guys. I'll get bloodwork done. At week 5.


----------



## Thanat123 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey I got a question for ai. When I start seeing some sides from high estrogen is it good to take ai on the same day as pinning days? So I pin Sunday and Thursday, I'll do .5mg of AI right after. Is this a good idea? I did some research but got kidna confused. There are so many mix answers for them to take it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> Hey I got a question for ai. When I start seeing some sides from high estrogen is it good to take ai on the same day as pinning days? So I pin Sunday and Thursday, I'll do .5mg of AI right after. Is this a good idea? I did some research but got kidna confused. There are so many mix answers for them to take it.


Some guys take the AI on pin days..AI's are confusing I usually just pop a full 1 mg second i feel any kinda estrogen side and it clears that shit right up


----------



## Thanat123 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey I got a question for ai. When I start seeing some sides from high estrogen is it good to take ai on the same day as pinning days? So I pin Sunday and Thursday, I'll do .5mg of AI right after. Is this a good idea? I did some research but got kidna confused. There are so many mix answers for them of how to take it.


----------



## Thanat123 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Some guys take the AI on pin days..AI's are confusing I usually just pop a full 1 mg second i feel any kinda estrogen side and it clears that shit right up



So just one dose? What if I dont feel that its clearing up? How far apart do I take another one?

I hate jumping in blind. I wish there is bloodtest kit that will show instant results for cheap lol. 

At the end of week 5 I'll get my bloodwork done again. Shit's  expensive. Just 3 bloodwork is $180 total with tax and everything.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanat123 said:


> So just one dose? What if I dont feel that its clearing up? How far apart do I take another one?
> 
> I hate jumping in blind. I wish there is bloodtest kit that will show instant results for cheap lol.
> 
> At the end of week 5 I'll get my bloodwork done again. Shit's  expensive. Just 3 bloodwork is $180 total with tax and everything.


Almost everyone does it blind thats why i said its confusing ..Unless u have multiple cycles with multiple blood tests theres no real way to know what dose to take


----------



## Thanat123 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Almost everyone does it blind thats why i said its confusing ..Unless u have multiple cycles with multiple blood tests theres no real way to know what dose to take



Sounds good. Thank you very much.


----------



## Thanat123 (Nov 11, 2019)

Sorry for asking too many questions guys 
I have some questions on HCG. I just want this cycle to be good. As i mentioned in my thread, i will run 
HCG from week 8-16 250iu twice a wk. Week 17 250iu EOD. Week 18 500iu EOD.
Is this a good protocol to stick to? Just want to make sure since no one touched on it.


----------



## Thanat123 (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you for all the help guys. Right now everything is going good. I train like a beast lift way heavier than before. Strength is through the roof right now. Going up on every excercises. I'm currently going 6 days a week. Pulls/Push/Legs/Cardio/break/then repeat. Somehow I am losing weight but still able to keep all the strength which is awesome. Im sitting at 215lbs. I'd get pumps from lifting groceries lol. I'm also upping my macros to 330g protein and 420g for carbs. I can't eat all the protein so I'm just blending the chicken breast as a shake. I know it's gross. Before i start losing weight i was eating at 260g protein and 350g carbs.

 Estrogen side effects is minimal. Sensitive nimples. So I started with .5 arimidex every injection day and now reduce to .5 arimidex once a week. I dont seem to notice anything. My mid bloodwork will be next monday. 

I still have quite some time to up my strength. I have questions for afterwards tho. Should I throw in GW in pct to help me keep the strength or is there something else I can do so i dont loose all of it.


----------



## Thanat123 (Feb 24, 2020)

Last update. I'm in my last week of pct. Everything went well. The last end of cycle my esters spike very high but arimidex got control of that. I have kept most of my gain if not all of it. At the end I decided to cut down diet and was able to lose 25 lbs while on cycle and kept all the muscles which was super nice. Thank you all.


----------



## Thanat123 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am planning to get on the next cycle but not until the next few months. I'm gonna give my body rest and enjoy this look


----------

